# Bar Results are in



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I PASSED :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

The dancing chili pretty much sums up how I feel right now!! I'm so excited and sooooooooo relieved. The ugly bar books have been sitting in my living room for months and I can finally get rid of them!!! 

Thank you everyone for all of your encouraging words and prayers, they worked!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Let me be the first to congratulate you ...

Woowwwwwwwwwww good - your hard work paid off ....

Now for some legal advice I need ... ha hahha joking of course


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations! What a wonderful accomplishment!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=29103:congrats...graphics.gif]

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: We all knew you could do it :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-that's so awesome!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know my friends said when they got the call they were ready to puke before they found out the results so I can just about imagine how had it is.

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: congrats!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations! :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations on a great accomplishment! You must be very proud of yourself!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: CONGRATS! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG congrats!! i am so happy for you!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> OMG-that's so awesome!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know my friends said when they got the call they were ready to puke before they found out the results so I can just about imagine how had it is.
> 
> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



That is exactly how I felt, I thought I was going to puke!!! I had heard through a "rumor" that they sent the results yesterday so I knew since I live right in Boston where they are mailed from that I would likely have it in my mailbox today. I usually walk the 2 miles home from work but today I had to take the subway, I just couldn't wait the extra 30 minutes and my shoes were not conducive to running. I didn't even read the letter until a few minutes ago, all I got to was the first work, Congratulations, lol. 

Now its time for a glass of wine. I feel as though the weight of the world has been lifted off of my shoulders!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

CONGRATS. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go!!!! Congratulations!!!! :chili: :chili: One more sucess story for our family!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS! I know you must be very relieved.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations! Now you can finally breathe deeply, and maybe get a massage to get rid of all that tension you've been holding while waiting....


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:aktion033: Congratulations!!!! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Congrats :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: Congratulations , you are so smart. I'm so happy for you :chili:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!! I am so pleased for you!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

That is fabulous news. We are so proud of you. Just getting through law school is a difficult experience, so passing the bar is even better! Remember that Hillary flunked her first bar exam. She flunked the DC bar, which seems quite hard to believe. LOL!

You need to celebrate!![attachment=29115:margarita.gif]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: That is an awesome accomplishment, you should be very proud!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a wonderful accomplishment!! Congratulations. Your hard work really paid off!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations....quite a feat...we all have heard what a beast those exams are...to pass them the first time around is incredible...you have to be soooo relieved, proud, overjoyed....wow!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congratulations, Becky!!!!!!! Whooo Hooooo!!!!!! I admire all your hard work!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

What an awesome feeling that must be! Congratulations! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: ALRIGHT :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutely, Completely, totally COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations! I _know_ how you are feeling. I still recall how I felt when I opened my mailbox and found the letter with the results of the CPA exam. 

Now, have a glass of wine to relax and celebrate.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I PASSED :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> The dancing chili pretty much sums up how I feel right now!! I'm so excited and sooooooooo relieved. The ugly bar books have been sitting in my living room for months and I can finally get rid of them!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of your encouraging words and prayers, they worked!![/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: What a relief...now go out and celebrate!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations. :aktion033: I never doubted that you would pass.

Now it's time to Part-ta. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

A big congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Way to go!!!! Congratulations!!!!
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratualations!!!!! Woo Hoo :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I PASSED :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> The dancing chili pretty much sums up how I feel right now!! I'm so excited and sooooooooo relieved. The ugly bar books have been sitting in my living room for months and I can finally get rid of them!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of your encouraging words and prayers, they worked!![/B]



Congrats, Becky. I know it's a great relief and such joy to have accomplished
your dream. Go get 'em!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Becky ~ Congratulations!!! We are so proud of you. 

More dancing chilis!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats how wonderful you must feel to reach a goal. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Congratulations! 

Those books may make a wonderful decoration such as end table (stack them up baby) or pet stairs (suspect some glue will be involved...) Never the less, you are done! 

Yay!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS :chili: :chili: :chili: , such wonderful news . Sarah


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! The party will be today because my good friend, who I studied with and who also passed, will be back in Boston today. We are going to celebrate all of our years of hard work and all of the hours spent in the library studying - they finally paid off!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> I PASSED :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> The dancing chili pretty much sums up how I feel right now!! I'm so excited and sooooooooo relieved. The ugly bar books have been sitting in my living room for months and I can finally get rid of them!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of your encouraging words and prayers, they worked!![/B]


Sorry I'm so behind on this but I'm newer here. I just wanted to say congratulations! I know how difficult this is to pass because my sister went through the same thing. Your little Lilly is adorable! Kim and Nissa


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats awesome!!!!! Congrats to you!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

just now saw this thread - :chili: :chili: Congratulations :chili: :chili: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, that's wonderful news. A belated congratulations to you on all of your hard work! Best wishes for a successful, rewarding, and happy career! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations :chili: , We are so proud of you.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!! I was actually just sworn in about 2 weeks ago so it is really OFFICIAL and I am now a licensed attorney. The day I was sworn in was a very special day of reflecting on all of the hard work, studying and SUPPORT from my family, friends and my SM family :grouphug: :grouphug:. I could not have done it alone!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations!! :chili: That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

CONGRATS !!! 

You have accomplished something very hard, and you should be very proud of all your hard work.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What a great accomplishment!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Congratulations on your fantastic news and what a great accomplishment. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! What an amazing accomplishment!!!!!!! What awesome news to get right before the holidays--now you can sit back and enjoyl... :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> Thanks guys!! I was actually just sworn in about 2 weeks ago so it is really OFFICIAL and I am now a licensed attorney. The day I was sworn in was a very special day of reflecting on all of the hard work, studying and SUPPORT from my family, friends and my SM family :grouphug: :grouphug:. I could not have done it alone![/B]


Wow Becky congrats!!! I remember when my bf was sworn in in Brooklyn, it was so great and so emotional for all the new attorneys, what an amazing accomplishment!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

